# Natural Egg Cigar Review - Once is Enough



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, I knew the shape and size were a big part of the gimmick, but when I got one for $7, I had to give it a try. Now I know. Of course I won't b...

Read the full review here: Natural Egg Cigar Review - Once is Enough


----------

